# Age of first haircut for girls?



## NicaG (Jun 16, 2006)

My dd is 15 months and her hair is starting to look pretty goofy. Is it time for a haircut? She seems so young....though I started taking ds in for haircuts at 11 months. When did your dd have her first haircut?


----------



## pantrygirl (Jan 5, 2009)

I think 15 months is fine.

My daughter is 18 months and needs a haircut but my husband is stuck on the fact that he does not want her hair cut. Thankfully she doesn't mind hair bows in her hair. Otherwise she looks like a sheepdog.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Never







seriously dd didnt have a hair cut until she was 8yo not even bangs at 8 she wanted bangs so we got them.

I used hairbows to hold dd's hair up off her eyes when it got long enough. I used the kind that would hurt if she pulled them so it was never an issue.


----------



## Materfamilias (Feb 22, 2008)

I had to cut DD's bangs really early because she takes everything out of her hair (bows, bands)







so I can't tie it back and she grew this really bizarre Mohawk shock of hair in the center of her head right down to her eyes. I think I trimmed it at about a year and then had a professional do it at 15 mo and she needs another already.


----------



## SparklingGemini (Jan 3, 2008)

I trimmed DD's hair myself when she was about 18 months because it was getting scraggly at the ends and tangling more. We're talking like 1/4-1/2". Also, since she had a bald spot as an infant, she has two layers of hair in the back and I'd like to keep trimming the bottom layer so the top layer will eventually catch up.

As for taking her to get it CUT? Probably won't be for a LOOOOOONG time.

_I_ haven't even my own hair professionally cut in nineteen years.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

DD is 20 months and hasn't had her hair cut yet. I don't want to do bangs and she's good about leaving a clip in, so I'm trying to let it grow so that all of it is at least shoulder-length and then get a blunt cut and let it grow out from there.

It looks a little strange these days -- definitely not a haircut most people would intentionally go for (kind of a long shag/mullet







), but I think if I wait a few more months we'll be able to do a really cute blunt bob so I'm trying to be patient. I'll be glad to see those fine, tapered ends disappear, although I'm sure I'll be a little wistful about it while they're getting cut for the first time.


----------



## Lynn08 (Dec 2, 2008)

Man, I'm so jealous of all your lo's who have hair long enough to even think about cutting (or tying back or putting a clip/bow in). *sigh* My dd (17mo) is only starting to have anything thicker than peach fuzz, except for one lonely curl in the back that is almost to her shoulders now.









OP, you do know that all haircut question posts require a pic, right? Its in the forum guidelines, in case you were wondering.


----------



## mbm (Jun 14, 2006)

DD is 14 months and I trimmed her bangs on Sunday -- I should have done it earlier, but I was afraid to mess up her hair before Christmas. The bangs are probably a little uneven, but at least they are out of her eyes. I trimmed a few wispies off the back of her baby mullet, too.

She won't stand for barrettes and they fall right out of her fine, straight hair. Our day care provider was able to put her hair into two short ponytails sticking straight up from her head, and she looked like a little bug. It was really cute, but not exactly a style for every day!


----------



## calpurnia (Sep 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lynn08* 
Man, I'm so jealous of all your lo's who have hair long enough to even think about cutting (or tying back or putting a clip/bow in). *sigh* My dd (17mo) is only starting to have anything thicker than peach fuzz, except for one lonely curl in the back that is almost to her shoulders now.









yeah totally! I'm hoping my 19 month old dd will grow hair at some point...


----------



## MeAndVee (Sep 12, 2007)

I have a boy but hoping the next is a girl and I would seriously put off cutting her hair for as long as possible. I still regret cutting DS hair at 16 months. He had wonderful, fluffy, curly {loose curls} hair. It grew back in straighter and not as soft







Although even if we didn't have his hair cut it would have at some point gone from baby hair to big kid hair. I am very much missing my baby now that he is 28 months. I think its time for another baby!


----------



## 4Marmalade (May 4, 2004)

I recently trimmed dd2's bangs to get rid of the few long wispy pieces getting in her eyes. She's 18 months. We'll attempt to grow them out now. Dd1 didn't get a haircut for probably over 2 years as her hair grew much more slowly. We attempted to grow longer hair with her but after a year or so of fighting the tangles that comes along with very fine straight hair and dd refusing clips or ponies in any way we went with a chin length bob and bangs. Much better.


----------



## MamaMelis (Oct 23, 2009)

DD is 21 months and I trimmed her hair just 5 minutes ago for the very first time. Her mullet had gotten absolutely unbearable. I only trimmed about 2 inches off the back, the front is no where long enough to even think about trimming yet ~ I just want to get to a blunt little bob by summertime







Its cute!


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

Kate is almost 3 and she asked for us to give her bangs a bit so we did, other than that no haircuts for her yet! Her hair is around her waist.


----------



## JorgieGirl (May 13, 2006)

I love the look of a bob on a little girl. DD had a definite baby mullet, so it had to go. I cut it off at 20 months. Another kidlet here who refused to keep any kind of clip/elastic/headband in her hair.


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

I reckon we won't cut DD's hair until/if she asks for it. Being as curly as it is, it will take a long time to look long. But it has the added bonus of not really falling into her eyes, it just goes up! But once it is cutting time, it will probably be to a salon since I have no ability to cut even my boring straight hair.


----------



## Mrsboyko (Nov 13, 2007)

DD was about 2.5 when we got just the ends trimmed a little. Just removed the longest layer basically. Then a week or 2 later *someone* (either my younger sister or MIL) gave her bangs. Not cool, but what was done was done, no un-cutting hair, KWIM? S onw nearly a year later her bangs are mostly grown out and her hair is mid-back. Depending on how her most recent hair washing revolt goes, it may be cut short soon.


----------



## stormborn (Dec 8, 2001)

Dd1 didn't get hers cut until she was 5 or 6 and lopped off a big chunk herself. The 18 mo could prob. use a haircut as it grows straight down into her eyes, no natural part or anything; I actually had to push her hair out of her eyes to see them when she was born. For now she doesn't mind ponytails so I guess we'll wait until something changes.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

It varies. My niece's first haircut was this past December at age 4. And then the scissors were put out of her reach.

At the rate her hair is going, Lina's not going to need a haircut until 20.









Do you like how her hair looks? If not, cut it.


----------



## .SlickStar. (Jan 7, 2010)

My daughter is 18 months old and she hasn't had a haircut yet. I have cut her bangs 6 or 7 times though


----------

